# Par data for kessil tuna sun a360we



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a couple of these on my 125 and they seem to be doing their job just fine. I would like to know if anyone has any par data on them. I know kessil won't publish anything at all r3garding their lights.....but has someone tested them independently?

Thanks dave


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

islanddave1 said:


> I have a couple of these on my 125 and they seem to be doing their job just fine. I would like to know if anyone has any par data on them. I know kessil won't publish anything at all r3garding their lights.....but has someone tested them independently?
> 
> Thanks dave


none for the fw versions nor the 360.. you can extrapolate a bit from the 350 reef version though..
360 adds 4 more diodes..
There are a few more:
Kessil A350 PAR readings | 3reef Aquarium Forums

note though this is 3" above the water surface readings..


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yup..... I'm obsessed with trying to figure out which lights to buy. Am I the only one who looks at light sources out in the public weather they be hanging from ceilings in stores or attached to walls and thinks hum....I wonder if that could be adapted for use in a planted tank? 

Thanks for the link.....so extrapolating from that I would assume that I might be getting at minimum about 50 par @ 23 inches? Now mind u that kessil was a narrow beam 60 degree (and was mounted 3" above the water) I think where as the we is 120 degrees I think so 50 or less par @ 23" would be about right. That's medium light correct?

Does my math seem sound?

Thanks Dave


----------

